# Reverb Tank Replacement



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,

Just a quick question. I'm looking to replace an old 4AB2A1B reverb tank in my AC30, and haven't had much luck sourcing one in North America; however, the 4AB3C1B (I know it's longer decay, but that should be fine) is readily available. Has anyone ever run into issues with swapping out an input grounded for an input insulated reverb tank? Thanks!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If you get the MOD brand tank, they have jumpers inside that you can set each end to either grounded or insulated.
Otherwise, using a tank with the incorrect ground scheme can add hum, or even not work at all.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That's good to know as I'm looking at picking up a MOD tank! Fantastic! Thank you.


----------

